# Omelet ideas?



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 6, 2014)

I've discovered that omelets are a great dinner solution when I'm tired. I'd love some suggestions for simple omelets that have a minimal number of ingredients and are quick to prepare. Thanks!


----------



## jabbur (Jan 6, 2014)

You can put anything in an omelet.  Some favorites are chopped ham, onions, cheese, green peppers, asparagus, hashbrowns, taco meat, shredded chicken or pork, steak strips, hot dogs, smoked or regular sausage.  You can chop and cook the meats ahead and freeze them in individual portions then thaw and add to make it quick.  You can do the same with veggies.  Don't forget mushrooms! Those would be good too!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 6, 2014)

That leaves me out. My omelets tend to have a lot more in them than eggs and cheese, but I think they are still easy to prepare.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 6, 2014)

Anything can go into an omelette.

They are a great dinner option.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 6, 2014)

jabbur said:


> You can chop and cook the meats ahead and freeze them in individual portions then thaw and add to make it quick.



What's the best way to reheat meat quickly after it's been in the freezer?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 6, 2014)

My favorite is bacon, mushroom cheddar.
I also like to brown home fries and drop them into the omelet right after you put the eggs in. Then some fresh green onions and cheddar cheese.
Ham, Swiss.
Spanish.
Mixed peppers.
Try to sprinkle some fajita ingredients into the eggs, and top with Monterrey Jack. Serve with salsa.
Eggs are so neutral you can almost add anything you want, really.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow, I'm loving all these yummy ideas! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 6, 2014)

I love some kind of meat, some kind of cheese, but along with that, my favorite item in an omelet is fresh chopped spinach leaves. It not only looks really pretty, it adds a "freshness" like nothing else.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 6, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I love some kind of meat, some kind of cheese, but along with that, my favorite item in an omelet is fresh chopped spinach leaves. It not only looks really pretty, it adds a "freshness" like nothing else.



So do you cover the pan and let the spinach cook down or leave it raw on top of the cooked ingredients?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 6, 2014)

A few of my favorite fillings...

Mushroom & Swiss

Ham, broccoli, and cheddar

Pizza: pepperoni, black olives, and mozzarella on the inside. Top with canned pizza sauce and more cheese.

Greek: spinach, feta, onion on the inside. Top with tzatziki sauce.

Southwest: canned green chiles, pepper jack cheese on the inside. Top with salsa verde.

A lot of times I'll make omelets using whatever leftovers I have in the fridge.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2014)

Roasted red pepper strips, steamed asparagus and topped with hollandaise sauce.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 6, 2014)

All of the above! 

Try a sweet one filled with a dollop of your favorite jam, finish it with a spank or two of powdered sugar when it hits the plate!


----------



## jabbur (Jan 6, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> What's the best way to reheat meat quickly after it's been in the freezer?



You can get it out the night before, you can zap it in the microwave, you can saute it in the pan and remove before you add your eggs.  Depends on how big the pieces are.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 6, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> So do you cover the pan and let the spinach cook down or leave it raw on top of the cooked ingredients?



When the egg mixture is just about set, I sprinkle over the raw roughly chopped spinach with the rest of the fillings. By the time the omelet is folded over and set for a minute, the leaves have wilted just right to my liking. Maybe it's me, but it just "seems" healthier to have that green going on, and it tastes great too.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 6, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> All of the above!
> 
> Try a sweet one filled with a dollop of your favorite jam, finish it with a spank or two of powdered sugar when it hits the plate!



I may try this one tonight!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 6, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> All of the above!
> 
> Try a sweet one filled with a dollop of your favorite jam, finish it with a spank or two of powdered sugar when it hits the plate!



That was my Mama's favorite omelet, Bea. I haven't thought of it in years.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 6, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I've discovered that omelets are a great dinner solution when I'm tired. I'd love some suggestions for simple omelets that have a minimal number of ingredients and are quick to prepare. Thanks!


My favourite is mushrooms sautéd in butter or Spanish omelette with onions and potato. The latter isn't as quick as a French omelette but can be eaten hot or cold so can be made in advance.

A while back I found frozen omelettes in the supermarket which took longer to thaw and reheat in the oven that it would take to made one from stretch!!!


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 6, 2014)

Are ingredients added after the egg has completely set? I'm a newbie at making omelets!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2014)

You can add ingredients on half the egg after the egg is set then fold the empty side over on top of the ingredients.  

You can add the stuff in with the uncooked egg and cook it all together.  

You can cook up some meat and veggies in a skillet then pour beaten eggs on top and cook it all together until partially cooked then add some cheese and pop it under the broiler to finish cooking it and melt the cheese.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the options, Andy. Hopefully I'll get the hang of it. I watched a youtube video of Jacques Pepin making omelets, and it was way too intimidating. I think I'll stick to simplicity for now!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2014)

As Andy said, you can do it anyway you choose KG, you can even do scrambled eggs with ingredients of you choice, however a proper stuffed omelet is quite easy, and more rewarding in my opinion. Go back to youtube and look at other video's...there are dozens of them.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 7, 2014)

One of my fav's is crab & swiss cheese.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 7, 2014)

My personal favorite is with sauteed mushrooms and swiss cheese.  A close runner up is either a spinach and tomato omelet topped with a bit of hollandaise sauce, or a California omelet.  

We were on vacation in Los Angeles and I saw this delightful California Omelet on the menu.  It had bacon, avocado, and cheese.  I nuke the bacon, crumble it into big pieces, and mix into the raw egg.  When the eggs are set I put slices of avocado over the omelet, top with cheese (I like fontina, provolone, or mozzarella for this dish), and pop under the broiler until the cheese is melted.


----------



## cara (Jan 7, 2014)

ground pork/beef or Frankfurter..

or the sweet variation with applesauce..


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2014)

My favorite is a Western omelet. If I have ham, I use that, but I have also used Spam. Dice small the meat, onion and bell pepper and sauté in a bit of butter. Grate some sharp cheddar cheese and when the omelet is almost done, sprinkle the filling over half and close the omelet to finish.. 

The filling ingredients can be prepared in advance.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 7, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> That was my Mama's favorite omelet, Bea. I haven't thought of it in years.



We don't tend to think about the simple dishes we used to fix on the day before payday or when we were in a hurry.  Now we tend to stand in line, on the cell phone, with a bag of salad and a rotisserie chicken waiting to bring home a quick meal. 

Progress?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 7, 2014)

I love omelets. My favorite is sausage, onion and hashbrowns with ketchup or sausage gravy on top. Not the healthiest and more work than some other omelettes but a good treat once in a while. Others that I really like:
Shrimp, asparagus and havarti
Diced ham, apple and sharp cheddar
Celery lightly sauteed and sharp cheddar (optionals include onion, bacon, peppers, mushrooms, pick one or two)
Diced chicken, mushrooms, browned onions and swiss
Shredded beef, onion and jalepeno topped with salsa
Cheeseburger omellet
Spinach, asiago and olive
Spinach, parmesian and mushroom
Brocoli topped with alfredo sauce
Pesto and either italian sausage or the thin itallian bacon like stuff that I can't remember the name of right now, topped with diced grape tomatoes


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2014)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Pesto and either italian sausage or the thin itallian bacon like stuff that I can't remember the name of right now, topped with diced grape tomatoes



Prosciutto


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2014)

Well since we are elaborating on omelets...
My favorite is an Italian omelet, or sometimes called meatball and cheese around here.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jan 7, 2014)

I am doing the low carb diet, which works for me, and eggs are a staple to this diet.  I think ahead when I am making dinner.  Is there something that I can cook extra of and freeze to make an omelet.  Therefore think of theming the omelet, mexican, italian, veggie....  Make extra during dinner, throw in a zip lock and wahla - omelet fixins.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2014)

Now *that's* one beautiful stuffed omelet, Pac!!


----------



## Janet H (Jan 7, 2014)

Love omelets!

Goat cheese, artichoke hearts and arugula is my fave. The arugula wilts like spinach...

How about:
Smoked salmon w/ dill mayo dressing
Omelet with olive tapinade
Sliced zucchini, chopped tomatoes and havarti


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 7, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Thanks for all the options, Andy. Hopefully I'll get the hang of it. I watched a youtube video of Jacques Pepin making omelets, and it was way too intimidating. I think I'll stick to simplicity for now!


Just to intimidate you further, Margaret Costa in her "Four Seasons Cookbook" spoke of a chef telling her that when he trained he had to make an omelette using the back burner of a gas stove with the front burner which was under his wrist turned up full - If his wrist burned the omelette was cooked too much. Oo-er!

 I like my omelette "baveuse" or slightly runny in the middle but I'm lucky in that I can trust the source of the eggs. Many people, particularly the old and/or the frail shouldn't eat them like this.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Now *that's* one beautiful stuffed omelet, Pac!!


 
Thank You


----------



## CraigC (Jan 7, 2014)

I like many fillings in a French style omelet, but my favorite has to be thin sliced, ripe tomato and garlic powder. Don't ask me why, but I like the powder better than fresh garlic in this omelet.


----------



## Zagut (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks to me that what to add to an omelet is......

 Anything your heart desires. 

 I like spinach and bacon with a wee bit of thyme.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Thanks for all the options, Andy. Hopefully I'll get the hang of it. I watched a youtube video of Jacques Pepin making omelets, and it was way too intimidating. I think I'll stick to simplicity for now!


Did you see the Julia child video earlier in this thread? That didn't look intimidating to me.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 7, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Did you see the Julia child video earlier in this thread? That didn't look intimidating to me.




No, I didn't! I'll look through the thread and see if I can find it.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 7, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Did you see the Julia child video earlier in this thread? That didn't look intimidating to me.




I don't see it. Can you post the link?


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I don't see it. Can you post the link?


I could have sworn it was in this thread. I love how she shows her oopsies and how to fix them. I also love how she keeps talking about having fun while you cook.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWi3NwDrQok&list=PL674E76450DFCEA0A&index=9


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I could have sworn it was in this thread. I love how she shows her oopsies and how to fix them. I also love how she keeps talking about having fun while you cook.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWi3NwDrQok&list=PL674E76450DFCEA0A&index=9



+1. Hee hee! I just watched this one and she's hilarious! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vyP_U64Pi4


----------



## taxlady (Jan 8, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> +1. Hee hee! I just watched this one and she's hilarious! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vyP_U64Pi4


Thanks GG. I have bookmarked it to watch later. Yeah, I'd forgotten how much fun her shows were.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 9, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> +1. Hee hee! I just watched this one and she's hilarious! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vyP_U64Pi4




Looking forward to watching this!


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 9, 2014)

I appreciate all of the wonderful omelet ideas everyone has posted. Yesterday I made a spinach and raclette omelet and it was really yummy! Thank you for inspiring me to try new things!


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 12, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> +1. Hee hee! I just watched this one and she's hilarious! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vyP_U64Pi4




She is a riot! Just watched it and really enjoyed it. Her French style of making omelets is quite different from how I've seen it done.


----------



## KatyCooks (Jan 12, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> You can cook up some meat and veggies in a skillet then pour beaten eggs on top and cook it all together until partially cooked then add some cheese and pop it under the broiler to finish cooking it and melt the cheese.



This is how I do it.  Utterly simple and utterly delicious!  (I have a tendency to sprinkle in some paprika too.)


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2014)

KatyCooks said:


> This is how I do it.  Utterly simple and utterly delicious!  (I have a tendency to sprinkle in some paprika too.)




That's basically a fritatta.


----------



## simonbaker (Jan 12, 2014)

I am not an egg eater but I make them for dh. Some of his favorites are

Sausage & pepperjack cheese

Roast beef, swiss & mushroom

Asparagus, ham & swiss with hollandaise sauce.

Sharp cheddar, jalepeno & pastramie


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 12, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> That's basically a fritatta.



I agree Andy, and I tend to cook a Fritatta too much in the oven. I hate when the eggs are beyond that sweet spot of being perfectly cooked and slightly creamy.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 16, 2014)

A number of years ago, early morning, before a long, hard trek in the woods stopped at a diner.  Ordered the fried chicken liver omelet.  Was very large and loaded with livers.

 Personally would have preferred it with added onions and mushrooms, but it was good.  And it served us well during a hard day of work.

 Glad the cholesterol content was not listed on the menu.


----------

